# Aalschnur



## tiny-toon (19. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich habe das Hobby des Angelns erst vor kurzem für mich entdeckt.
Daher ist diese Frage an die wahren Angler wahrscheinlich eher eine dumme, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal.
Ich habe im Sommer einen Angelurlaub in Norwegen vor mir.
Dort will ich mein Glück dann u.a. mal mit einer Aalschnur versuchen. Ich habe mir sagen lasse, das man dort schon 2mm Schnüre verwenden sollte, und möchte diese Aalschnur gern selbst basteln. So weit, so gut.
Aber leider habe ich keine(oder besser gesagt keine wirklich überzeugende) Ahnung wie man das macht. Außerdem würde ich gern auch so ein paar Vorfächer etc, selbst bauen. Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wo man sich dazu belesen kann, oder ob es Lektüre zu diesem Zweck gibt??

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg

Ron


----------



## Uli_Raser (19. Februar 2003)

Willkommen hier im Board!

Aalschnüre sind einfach herzustellen.
Nimm einfach Meeresvorfachschnur mit 1mm Durchmesser. Nach den ersten Metern (vom festmnachen bis zur ersten Anbißstelle) machst Du einen Schlaufenknoten mit Wirbel. Den nächsten Knoten machst Du nach 2-3m. Ans Ende kommt ein großes Blei oder Mauerstein. In die Wirbel werden die Haken mit ca. 30cm Schnur eingehängt. Ausbringen lässt sich sowas aber nur mit einem Boot.
Gut find ich das zwar nicht, aber wenn es nicht verboten ist, kannst Du das so tun.
Uli


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Februar 2003)

Willkomen im AB tiny-toon,

weiss ja nicht wie andere das finden, aber für meinen Teil find ich die Methode &quot;Aalschnüre&quot; echt mies und nicht waidgerecht.  #d 


Entschuldige, Deine Frage ist natürlich überhaput nicht damit beantwortet. Das wollt ich aber trotzdem loswerden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Februar 2003)

In Norge ist das Legen von Aalschnüren von Ausländern verboten. Ist nur den Norwegern überlassen. Ich werde da nicht helfen. Mit der Angel fangt man in Norge genug Aale und sie verenden nicht so qualvoll!!!!


----------



## tiny-toon (19. Februar 2003)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich glaub, ich lass es lieber sein und versuche es lieber mit Nachtangeln und normaler Rute. Eigentlich habe ich die Frage eh nur interessehalber gestellt, da ich mir denken kann, dass es nicht angenehm für den Fisch ist die ganze Nacht am &quot;Strick&quot; zu hängen. Und wenn es nicht legal ist hat es sich sowieso erledigt.

mfg

Ronny


----------



## Hummer (19. Februar 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board! 

Das ist die richtige Einstellung, toon. :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## leguan8 (19. Februar 2003)

genau, nimm lieber die rute. dan macht das fangen der aale auch noch viel mehr spaß.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Februar 2003)

Mit der Rute ist es immer am Besten :m


----------



## havkat (19. Februar 2003)

Moin tiny-toon!

Besser is das!
Die Norgs, so gastfreundlich wie sie sind, bekommen recht schnell schlechte Laune bei der Verwendung von Berufsfischer-Gerät durch Urlaubsgäste!

Eins noch:

Wer behauptet, daß man sich die norwegischen Nächte um die Ohren hauen muß, um dort Aale mit Rute und Rolle zu fangen?
Versuchs ruhig mal morgens oder am Nachmittag.


----------



## tiny-toon (20. Februar 2003)

Moin Leude,

wie gesagt, bin relativ unerfahren was das Angeln angeht.
Aber das mit dem Nachts Aale fangen erzählte mir ein Bekannter. Er meinte wohl der Aal würde nur Nachts &quot;laufen&quot;. Aber ich werde es natürlich auch mal wie empfohlen morgens und am späten Nachmittag versuchen. 

mfg

Ron


----------



## Borgon (20. Februar 2003)

Kommt auch drauf an wo du auf Aal angelst.Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,dass im Fjord auch nachts der Aal nur bei steigendem Wasser läuft.Bei Ebbe ist auch mit Aalen Ebbe :q  #h 
Achso...die sitzen da meistens in den Mauerritzen der Kaimauer bzw.Mole.Wenn man dort dann mal abends mit ´nem guten Handscheinwerfer ins Wasser leuchtet(Flut vorausgesetzt),sieht man die dort Massenweise rauskommen :g


----------



## Uli_Raser (21. Februar 2003)

Man kann Aalschnüre auch ganz normal in jedem Deutschen Angelladen kaufen. Verboten ist es trotzdem.
Uli


----------



## Bugos (4. März 2003)

*Aalschnüre*

Man kann wohl auch eine Atombombe bei den Russe kaufen... :e wenn man die Kohle hat, die Frage ist welchen Zweck man damit verfolgt. Ähnlich ist es mit Aalschnüren, den ganzen Mist ins Wasser hauen, Tiere sich zu tode Quälen lassen und irgendwann die Toten Teile an Land zerren!!!
Super Angelspass und Superurlaub... :e 
Also Finger weg! Egal was Erlaubt oder nich, der Spass am Fisch und an der Natur zählt. Also schau Disch ruhig einmal um in Norge! Aber ohne schlechtes Gewissen!
Gruß
Bugos  :z  :z  :z


----------

